# Frage zu Penn Never Crack Ruten



## Teddy (16. März 2005)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin auf der suche nach ein par Infos über die Penn Ruten Never Crack Senso Pilk 2,70 und 3,0m jeweils in der Ausführung 20 bis 120g und 50 bis 160g.Es sollen Pilker zwischen 35g und 100g eingesetzt werden.  Bin ein Anfänger was das Pilken angeht und hätte gerne mal eure Meinung dazu gehört.
Gut jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack aber es geht mir in erster Linie um eure Erfahrungen.
Da ich in der Suchfunktion nicht so richtig was gefunden habe hoffe ich das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt. 
Danke für eure Hilfe
Gruß Teddy


----------



## Jan77 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Penn Never Crack Ruten*

Moin Teddy,

ich weiß gar nich ob es überhaupt Never Crack Senso Pilk Ruten gibt.#c 
Ich kenne nur Charisma Senso Pilk Ruten von Penn. Und die fisch ich mit einem WG von 50-190gramm selber. Finde die Rute Spitze ab einem Ködergewicht von 50gramm, bis ca. 150gramm. 

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## hanhjr (16. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Penn Never Crack Ruten*

@Teddy
Ich fische seit knapp 2 Jahren genau so eine Rute und zwar die 2,70 mit bis 120 gr WG.
Dazu die Penn 103 CS mit geflochtener 0,20 von Hemmingway in grün. Das ganze hat keine 100€ gekostet  
Diese Kombo hat jetzt mehrere Einsätze im Langelandbelt hinter sich, mit sehr gutem Erfolg |bla: 
Als ich die Rute zum erstenmal in der Hand hatte, vielleicht ein wenig schwer, könnte etwas leichter sein.... im Einsatz keine Spur mehr davon, bei mir jedenfalls |supergri 
Ich fische zwischen 30 bis 125 gr Pilker oder Gummifischen und das funzt sehr gut, gerade mit Gummifischen bewährt sich die sensieble Rutenspitze und zeigt den kleinsten Biss. Du kannst meiner Meinung nach mit dieser Rute keinen falschen Griff machen  :m 
Gruß Achim


----------



## AAlfänger (19. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Penn Never Crack Ruten*

Hallo Teddy,
Ich habe selber auch die gleiche Senso Pilk mit 50-160 g Wurfgewicht und
kann nur gutes sagen. Ich benutze sie hauptsächlich zum Aalangeln in der
Weser mit Bleien zwischen 160 und 200g und habe noch nie Probleme damit
gehabt. Heute ist bei unserem Angelhändler Hausmesse und ich werde mir 
wohl nochmal die gleiche Rute zulegen.
mit freundlichen Gruß AAlfänger |wavey:


----------



## chris13 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Penn Never Crack Ruten*

Hi ich fische die Penn Never Crack Senso Pilk in 3m 20-120g dazu 17zener fireline......is scho ein feines teil is.zwar recht schlank aber damit hab ich schon einige 10 pfünder gefangen(dann musste mit viiiiiiiiel gefühl drillen!!!)hat ne weiche/schnelle aktion aber ein ordentliches rückrat... ich kann sie dir nur empfelen.

MFG aus Berlin Chris


----------

